# HEEL !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the small things matter !!!!! I shoot right handed - have a CC Lic - my pups are taught 2 heel 2 my left hand - away from the long gun or pistol - safty matters - a old school short cut 2 teach heel - short lead - in a stair well or long hall way - on command HEEL - if the pup gets its head in front of my left knee - I pinch him against the wall & repeat the command - does not hurt the pup is not harsh - it works !!!!


----------

